# My 36 Shelby.



## JRE (Mar 4, 2020)

Just picked this stripped down Gambles badged Shelby. Plan on leaving it crust and adding some accessories.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2020)

Love those deep fenders


----------



## JRE (Mar 4, 2020)

Yea me too. Would love to find some Aluminum or Chrome Mccully fenders some day.


----------



## JLF (Mar 4, 2020)

Cool bike!


----------



## JRE (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks cant wait to get it put together. Almost matches my other one.


----------



## JRE (Mar 11, 2020)

Todays project. Weld the broken seat tab back together


----------



## JRE (Mar 15, 2020)

Almost ready to come off the stand.


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Except for the chain guard it's all back together


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Shake down ride around the block today. Man it rides good.


----------



## JRE (May 29, 2020)

Its finally got its chain guard back on. When I bought the bike the chain guard got left behind and it took a while for the previous owner to get it to me.


----------



## JRE (May 29, 2020)

Oops forgot to attach picture


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2020)

Perfecto Justin!


----------



## JRE (May 30, 2020)

Thanks. Now I just need to find a handle bar mounted flash light holder with a cool old flash light and makbe a BF Goodrich safety Badge for the Rear.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2020)

JRE said:


> Thanks. Now I just need to find a handle bar mounted flash light holder with a cool old flash light and makbe a BF Goodrich safety Badge for the Rear.



Nice....
"BF Goodrich safety Badge"
I might have one if needed......


----------



## JRE (May 30, 2020)

Cool how much


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sweet old shelby great looking bike !!!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice! Very cool bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2020)

I like it as is !


----------



## JRE (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks me too. Stripped down and simple


----------

